
Many New York City Starbucks Locations About To Put An End To Squatters - jamesbritt
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2011/08/05/many-nyc-starbucks-locations-about-to-put-an-end-to-squatters/
======
GiraffeNecktie
Best line in the story "At Grumpy’s, employees said there are no laptops
allowed, period." Why am I not surprised?

------
evilswan
Bang goes the only reason to ever visit Starbucks.

------
jinushaun
Don't ban laptops. Just kill free wifi and you'll get rid of the squatters.

